# App switching pick-up location?



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

I have had several PAX text or call to say the app has been driving towards the wrong location. Has this been an issue before? Could it be the bad weather in Houston?


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Happens all the time to me. Also when I get to the pin all of a sudden it moves to another location a few hundred feet away. It really makes me look kinda stupid and pax think I'm just too dumb to know where they are hence low rating. When I try to explain they kinda have this dumb look on their face like I'm trying to make excuses for my stupidity. Pisses me off.


----------



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

I sent an email to Uber. They are aware of the issue and trying to fix it.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

3irtySomething said:


> I sent an email to Uber. They are aware of the issue and trying to fix it.


Yes. That's what they always say. For months they've been telling me how they're "working on the app" blah blah blah. Meanwhile, fully 75% of my pings last week directed me to the wrong location. That's far too many, makes me look bad, effects my ratings, makes Uber look bad, wrecks the arrival time reputation, and overall is a major problem. But, hey, they're working on it.


----------



## John.knoxville (Apr 18, 2015)

3irtySomething said:


> I have had several PAX text or call to say the app has been driving towards the wrong location. Has this been an issue before? Could it be the bad weather in Houston?


I had this issue ever since i worked for uber. About 70-80% of my riders are not where i got to pick them up. Mostly on busy days. Complained for uber and the said they'll fix it. Im in san diego.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Avoid the low rating, cancel - wrong location, or wait and collect a no show.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Never had that issue. Just the usual people drop the pin in the wrong spot. That would suck.


----------



## 3irtySomething (Mar 11, 2015)

I have recently discovered by talking to some of my clients that they will deliberately put in a location that will easily grab an Uber driver and claim that the app put the wrong location and ask the driver if they will drive further away to pick them up in a location that didn't have any drivers available. What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Fusion_HAR (Apr 3, 2015)

3irtySomething said:


> I have recently discovered by talking to some of my clients that they will deliberately put in a location that will easily grab an Uber driver and claim that the app put the wrong location and ask the driver if they will drive further away to pick them up in a location that didn't have any drivers available. What are your thoughts on that?


This sounds like something that might happen during surge prices.

Most of the pax I've driven aren't aware (for whatever reason) that they can move the drop pin. I find that inaccurate pins happen the most when the pax request the ride from inside a building. Doing so throws of the GPS and the pin ends up at an estimated point on the map and that's where the request goes if they don't adjust accordingly.


----------



## Uzcaliber (Aug 22, 2014)

GPS chip has a built-in memory. Let say a rider use an app that uses GPS. He turns the app off, then travels or moves another location. Later when he is in a building with low GPS signal or no WiFi to locate him, the Uber pin could be off by quite a bit.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Yes. That's what they always say. For months they've been telling me how they're "working on the app" blah blah blah. <snip>But, hey, they're working on it.


Maybe Uber hired the same team that built HealthCare.gov ... that would explain a lot


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I just had Uber nav tell me that pax where downtown, when in fact they had just landed at the airport. And considering this was their first time to AUS and their first time using Uber ... go figure how their pin was off by 12 miles.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I know Uber wants you to text PAX, but I always call them when they are not at the pickup. They have often seen me pass them as I drive by. I have only had one seem a little testy when being phoned, but he moved across the street, and after we talked, realized I didn't know what he looked like, but he knew what my car looked like. I like the Lyft app because it shows a photo of the PAX which helps some.


----------



## UberPax713 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've only seen the driver's car doing 360s when on the way to pick me up. Other than that, I always let them know my location so they're not lost or confused.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

3irtySomething said:


> I have recently discovered by talking to some of my clients that they will deliberately put in a location that will easily grab an Uber driver and claim that the app put the wrong location and ask the driver if they will drive further away to pick them up in a location that didn't have any drivers available. What are your thoughts on that?


Report the PAX to Uber. It is against the agreement between Uber and PAX. They may be banned.


----------

